# birmingham ullapool and on



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

we are leaving on 30 aug for north scotland we are leaving from birmingham want to go to ullapool durness over bettyhill and then head for inverness then head back down for the duxford airshow on the 8th sept any decent sites on the way and near duxford


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Moffat, Ullapool, Sango Sands at Durness, Brora, Edinburgh, then down to the air show. Whatever way you go, do not use the cafe at Bettyhill, cooking and the people running are strangers.

have a good trip.

dave


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

A lot of driving for eight days :?:


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I echo the views regarding the cafe at Bettyhill. Its the worst cafe we have ever been to, rude, terrible service and rubbish tea.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

in June you said you were going under the channell on 1st Spetember & coming back on 7th

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1262859.html#1262859

???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> in June you said you were going under the channell on 1st Spetember & coming back on 7th
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1262859.html#1262859
> 
> ???


That's interesting Mike.

He's going to be in *three *places at once it seems!! He's going to be in Durness on 1st September.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1275868.html#1275868

??? ???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Correction . . . four places at once.

He's going to Germany as well! :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1263073.html#1263073

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

And he never seems to Thank anyone for their help??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

javea said:


> And he never seems to Thank anyone for their help??


That assumes he ever goes back to most of the threads he starts!

There rarely seems to be a follow-up post of any kind!

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Couldn't be HF again, could it ?


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

A bit shocked by cafe comments - went there two years ago had been before that, was fine, decent parking and loo, could see local eagles from the site, seem to remember short walk to historic site from car park, didn't go must admit. Food was fine, people OK, English I seem to remember. I wonder if we were lucky or has it changed hands. Going up there during next fortnight, leaving Thursday for Oban, Killin or Aviemore then heading north - honest!! - must pop in just to see how bad it is 8O. Still not entirely decided whether to get a Hopscotch for the Outer Isles (original plan) or stick to the mainland, partly a weather/gales dependent decision once we get going. Will do north coast either way, seems a shame not to once you're up around Ullapool if time allows. Great thing about MHing is purposeful wandering and making it up as you go along  

Why on earth would anyone make up proposed trips? MHF's version of a Walt perhaps. I wonder if a Walt could do an entire tour using Street View then pontificate? I used it to look at Normandy locations earlier this year, really useful.

Will award Michelin stars for Bettyhill Cafe and post on return - hope chippy/bar in Ullapool still as 'historic'.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The cafe at Bettyhill was attached to the tourist info two years ago and run by a welsh couple. Sweetcorn soup; water with corn kernels in the bottom, ugh. There are too many people around Scotland running eating places who just should not be doing it. They cannot cook. It is amazing that to open an food establishment, you have to jump through hoops with all the official procedures. However, no one ever checks if you can cook. In a town you would soon get found out and either hire a chef or close. But in tourist places where most of your customers are passing once only you get a throughput of trade which keeps you going.

The good thing is there are plenty of great eating places as well.

Dave


----------

